# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η TROODOS SHIPPING AND TRADING (Λουκάς Χατζηιωάννου) και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Στις εξορμήσεις μου μαζί με τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά το 1985 κάναμε το κλασικό καραβολατρικό ταξιδάκι από τον Πειραιά για την Αίγινα με σκοπό να φωτογραφήσουμε τα πλοία της ράδας (ήταν η χαρά του καραβολάτρη εκείνη την εποχή...). Μου είχαν κάνει εντύπωση ορισμένα μεγάλα δεξαμενόπλοια με ένα σινιάλο που δεν είχα ξαναδεί "LH" Φωτογραφήσαμε 4-5 της εταιρείας που ήταν στη ράδα εκείνη τη μέρα και από τότε η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία μου είχε κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον μου και πρόσεχα να δω πλοία της κάθε φορά που ανεβαίναμε στον Πειραιά για φωτογράφηση. Είχαμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε και να φωτογραφήσουμε και αρκετά άλλα πλοία της εταιρείας στις επόμενες επισκέψεις μας μέχρι και τα μέσα του '90.

      Η εταιρεία ήταν η TROODOS SHIPPING AND TRADING του Κύπριου εφοπλιστή Λουκά Χατζηιωάννου. Ο Λουκάς Χατζηιωάννου από τον Πεδουλά του όρους Τρόοδος της Κύπρου, ο μεγαλύτερος από τα 12 παιδιά της οικογένειας του, δούλεψε στη Λευκωσία σε ένα έμπορο σαν πωλητής μέχρι το 1950 και κατόπιν πήγε σε ένα θείο του, έμπορο στο Κάιρο αρχικά σαν λογιστής και κατόπιν σαν διευθυντής στο γραφείο του στη Τζέντα της Σαουδικής Αραβίας όπου δραστηριοποιούνταν στο εμπόριο και στην πρακτόρευση πλοίων. Όταν ο θείος του πέθανε ο Λουκάς ξεκίνησε δική του επιχείρηση σαν αποκλειστικός εισαγωγέας των τσιμέντων ΤΙΤΑΝ και ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ στη Σαουδική Αραβία.

      Το 1958 πήρε τα πρώτα του 2 πλοία (NEDI και PELOPIDAS) μαζί με τον αδελφό του Βάσo. Η διαχείριση αρχικά ανατέθηκε στη Faros Shipping των Ξυλά-Περατικού μέχρι και το 1961 που δημιούργησαν την TROODOS SHIPPING AND TRADING και ανέλαβαν τη διαχείριση οι ίδιοι. Τα επόμενα χρόνια συνέχιζαν να αγοράζουν φορτηγά πλοία μέχρι το 1964 και 1965 όπου έκαναν και μια προσπάθεια στην αγορά της κρουαζιέρας αγοράζοντας 2 μικρά επιβατηγά και ονομάζοντας τα KYPROS και VENUS. Η δραστηριότητα αυτή όμως κράτησε ελάχιστα.

      Ο Βάσος αυτονομήθηκε το 1965 ιδρύοντας την Εταιρεία ALASSIA STEAMSHIP CO LTD και μεταφέροντας τα πρώτα 3 πλοία από την ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ το 1969-70 ξεκινώντας την δική του μεγάλη διαδρομή που θα δούμε στο θέμα του. Παράλληλα δημιουργήθηκε και τρίτη εταιρεία το 1969 με ονομασία LEDRA MARITIME στον Πειραιά (ELPIDON το γραφείο της Αγγλίας) στο όνομα του Μιχαήλ Χατζηιωάννου, νεότερου αδελφού των Λουκά και Βάσου (θα τη δούμε και αυτή στο θέμα της). Για τη LEDRA μεταφέρθηκε ένα πλοίο το PANAGHIA KYKKOU από την ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ για να ξεκινήσει το 1969.

      Ο Λουκάς συνέχισε μόνος του αγοράζοντας το πρώτο του δεξαμενόπλοιο το 1970 και από τα μέσα του 1975 δραστηριοποιήθηκε αποκλειστικά στα δεξαμενόπλοια δημιουργώντας έναν τεράστιο στόλο, εκμεταλλευόμενος τον πόλεμο στον Περσικό τη δεκαετία του '80 με πολλές απώλειες για τα πλοία του αλλά και τεράστια κέρδη. Ήταν από τους λίγους που φόρτωναν από το νησί Kharg εκείνη την εποχή, πολύ επικίνδυνο αλλά και πάρα πολύ κερδοφόρο.

      Το 1989 μπήκαν στην εταιρεία οι γιοί του Λουκά, Πόλυς και Στέλιος και ο Λουκάς άρχισε να παραδίδει σιγά σιγά τη διαχείριση σε αυτούς. Ο Στέλιος αυτονομήθηκε το 1993 για να φτιάξει τη δική του εταιρεία (Stelmar Tankers) και την εταιρεία συνέχισε ο Πόλυς, δημιουργώντας το 1993 3 εταιρείες αλληλένδετες, την POLYAR TANKERS στη Νορβηγία, τα γραφεία στον Πειραιά GREENWICH BROKERAGE NAVIERA και την κεντρική εταιρεία WORLD TANKERS MANAGEMENT στη Σιγκαπούρη και μεταφέροντας από το 1993 και μετά το στόλο της ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ που είχε απομείνει σε αυτές (μέχρι και το 1997). Η ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ σταμάτησε επισήμως τη λειτουργία της το 2000 και ο Πόλυς συνέχισε με τις δικές του εταιρείες.

      Τα ιστορικά στοιχεία προέρχονται από το εξαιρετικό άρθρο του καλού φίλου Malcolm Cranfield "Haji-Ioannou - From small beginnings to tankers to Easyjet" που δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό Shipping Today And Yesterday τον Απρίλιο του 2016 και από το βιβλίο της Τζελίνας Χαρλαύτη "Έλληνες εφοπλιστές και ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις"

Και η λίστα με τα πλοία της εταιρείας :
Troodos1.jpgTroodos2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To PRETTY φωτογραφημένο από τον Trevor Jones στο Ντούρμπαν, με το σινιάλο του Λουκά Χατζηιωάννου αλλά με τα χρώματα της προηγούμενης εταιρίας του - της τη βρετανικής T  &J Brocklebank - στο σκαρί του. 
Maidan as PRETTY at Durban.jpg

Eίχε ναυπηγηθεί ως MAIDAN το 1946 στα Wm.Hamilton, αγοράστηκε το 1969 και το 1972 μετονομάστηκε σε ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ για τη Witty Cia Naviera υπό ελληνική σημαία. Το ίδιο έτος πήγε για σκραπ στην Ταϊβάν.
Ήταν αδελφάκι με το LUCKY που είχαμε δει παλιότερα:




> Ένα εντυπωσιακά παραμελημένο καράβι που δείνει την  εντύπωση της πλήρους εγκατάλειψης, σε φωτογραφία του Trevor Jones από  τη Νότιο Αφρική.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179179
> 
> Μπορεί από μέσα να ήταν μια χαρά πάντως εξωτερικά είναι σκέτο χρέπι. Το  πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1947 στη Σκωτία ως MAHRONDA για τη βρετανική T  &J Brocklebank. Το 1969 το πήρε ο Λουκάς Χατζηιωάννου και το  μετονόμασε σε LUCKY νηολογώντας το στην Αμμόχωστο. Το φουγάρο απέκτησε  τα χρώματα της εταιρίας αλλά το σκαρί παρέμεινε σε αυτά της Brocklebank  και έπεσε μόνο ένα χέρι γκρι μπογιά εκεί που γράφτηκε το όνομα στην  πρύμνη. 
> Σαν δεν του έφταναν τα χάλια του, το καράβι έπαθε ζημιές από πυρκαγιά  στις 15.5.70 στο Ρότερνταμ και έτσι πήγε για σκραπ στο Split στο τέλος  του ίδιου έτους. Εδώ το βλέπουμε στο διαλυτήριο:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179180

----------


## dionisos

PRETTY -TAIGHETOS EX MAIDAN IMO 5215579 Μια φωτογραφια ως MAIDAN PRETTY EX MAIDAN IMO 5217579.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

LUCKY EX MAHRONDA IMO 5217452 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1947 στο GLASKOW GROSS 8537 DW 11515 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1968 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 11/9/1972 στο KAOHSIUNG
LUCKY IMO 5217452.jpg LUCKY LUCKY EX MAHRONDA IMO 5217452.jpg ως MAHRONDA shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

KYPROS-STALO-SAVVAS EX HORACE WILLIAMS Φορτηγα Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1943 GROSS 7176 DW 10865 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1962 μετονομασθηκε το 1965 STALO και το 1970 μετονομασθηκε SAVVAS. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 19/4/71 στο CASTELLON-SPAIN
KYPROS-LEMSTERKERK IMO 5199911.jpg ως LEMSTERKERK shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

CLEO 2 EX MAR DEL PLATA  IMO 5145855 Φορτηγοποσταλι Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1938 GROSS 7666 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1968 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1973 στο KAOHSIUNG
CLEO 2 - HEINRICH HEINE IMO 5145855.jpg ως HEINRIGH HEINE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

VENUS IMO 5041035 Φορτηγοποσταλι Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1943 στο TEES BAY - U.K. GROSS 9904 DW 12070 TONS. Μηχανη Turbine 6800 shp και ταχυτητα 15 κομβοι. Αγοραστηκε το 1970 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 16/7/1971 στο KAOHSIUNG
VENUS - ZEALANDIC IMO 5041035.jpg ZEALANDIC VENUS-BENHIANT IMO 5041035.jpg BENHIANT shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

EPIDAVROS EX OZARDA IMO 5267811 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1940 GROSS 6895 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1970 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 23/9/1972 στο KAOHSIUNG
EPIDAVROS-OZARDA IMO 5267811.jpg OZARDA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

AGIOS STYLIANOS EX LANDAURA IMO 5203114 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1946 GROSS 7289 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1970 και το 1972 μετονομασθηκε σε SPYRIDON. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 11/5/1972 στην SANGHAI
AGIOS STYLIANOS - LANDAURA IMO 5203114.jpg LANDAURA shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

FILOTHEI IMO 5073765 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1947 στην GLASKOW GROSS 8207 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1970 και το 1972 μετονομασθηκε σε LYKAVITOS. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 7/2/1973 στο KAOHSIUNG
FILOTHEI IMO 5073765.jpg FILOTHEI FILOTHEI-CITY OF JOHANESBURG 5073765.jpg CITY OF JOHANESBURG shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

MARITSA IMO 6501874 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1965 GROSS 10595 DW 16257 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1973 και το 1976 μετονομασθηκε σε MARITSA III Πηγε για διαλυση το 1985 στο GADANI BEACH.
MARITSA III  6501874.jpg MARITSA III MARITSA III   IMO 6501874.jpg MARITSA III MARITSA-EXNING IMO 6501874.jpg ως EXNING 
CYPRUS TRADER- EXNING IMO 6501874.jpg CYPRUS TRADER shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

> FILOTHEI IMO 5073765 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1947 στην GLASKOW GROSS 8207 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1970 και το 1972 μετονομασθηκε σε LYKAVITOS. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 7/2/1973 στο KAOHSIUNG
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181193 FILOTHEI Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181194 CITY OF JOHANESBURG shipspoting


 Και μια φωτογραφια ως LYKAVITOSLYKAVITOS IMO 5073765.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELOPIDAS EX BRITISH TRADER - NEDI EX BRITISH HONOUR- STELIOS EX BRITISH FAITH. Τρια Αδελφα Δεξαμενοπλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1957 και 1958 GROSS 20687-20678-20709 DW 34724-34536-34858 TONS.Αγορασθηκαν το 1973 και πηγαν για διαλυση στις 28/8-18/10-30/10/1976 στο KAOHSIUNG. Το STELIOS το 1976 μετονομασθηκε MONTAZA.
PELOPIDAS -BRITISH TRADER IMO 5053284.jpg BRITISH TRADER NEDI EX BRITISH HONOUR IMO 5052761.jpg BRITISH HONOUR
STELIOS - BRITISH FAITH IMO 5052606.jpg BRITISH FAITH και ως MONTAZA- BRITISH FAITH IMO 5052606.jpg MONTAZA shipspottng

----------


## dionisos

DODONE EX VINGA IMO 5381277 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1954 GROSS 11485 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1970 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1988
DODONE-VINGA IMO 5381277.jpg ως VINGA

----------


## dionisos

PRETTY EX GUNDA BROVIG IMO 5262823 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1962 στο KRAGERO-NORWAY GROSS 12422 DW 20900 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1981 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1987
PRETTY EX GUNDA BROVIG IMO 5262823.jpg GUNDA BROVIG PRETTY- OLYMP  IMO 5262823.jpg ΚΑΙ Ως OLYMP

----------


## dionisos

PEDOULAS IMO 5352159 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1962 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 28184 DW 53280 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1980 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1983
PEDOULAS - ASTRO PRINCE IMO 5352159.jpg ως ASTRO PRINCE

----------


## dionisos

LIMASOL EX KISOGAVA MARU IMO 6907509 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1969 στο SAKAI-JAPAN GROSS 104008 DW 198367 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1980 και πηγε για διαλυση το ιδιο ετος.
LIMASSOL- KISOGAVA MARU IMO 6907509.jpg  KISOGAVA MARU

----------


## dionisos

SAVVAS EX KONGSVANG IMO 5192901 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1959 στο STAVANGER GROSS 20079 DW 35318 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1974 και το 1983 μετονομαστηκε σε KOURION. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 16/6/1985 στην CHITAGONG
SAVVAS IMO 5192901.jpg SAVVAS  shipspoting KOURION EX KONGSVANG 5192901.jpg ως KONGSVANG

----------


## dionisos

CLEO IMO 5397290 Δεξαμενοπλοιο  Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1959 στο ONOMICHI GROSS 20880 DW 35730 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1973 και το 1982 μετονομαστηκε σε CLEO I. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1985
CLEO  IMO 5397290.jpg CLEO

----------


## dionisos

VENUS EX TEXACO FRANKFURT Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1969 στο KIEL GROSS 104615 DW 209407 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1979 και το 1982 μετονομασθηκε  σε EKATI. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 7/5/1983 στο KAOHSIUNG
VENUS  - TEXACO FRANKFURT IMO 6925070.jpg TEXACO FRANKFURT shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

KYPROS EX ARDTARAIG IMO 6906995 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1969 στην ICHIHARA GROSS 119665 DW 217563 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1979 και πηγε για διαλυση στο ULSAN στις 5/8/1982
KYPROS -ARDTARAIG IMO 6906995.jpg ARDTARAIG

----------


## dionisos

AMATHUS EX BULFORD IMO 6811047 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1968 στο SASEBO GROSS 105156 DW 214204 TONS.Αγορασθηκε το 1979 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 29/5/1981 στο KAOHSIUNG
AMATHUS - BULFORD  IMO 6811047.jpg BULFORD shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

NEDI EX NORTH SANDS IMO 6513310 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1965 στο SUNDERLAND GROSS 39842 DW 69683 TONS. Μηχανη 9cyl 18000 bhp. Αγοραστηκε το 1977  και πηγε για διαλυση στις 27/6/1987 στο HUANGPU
NEDI  6513310.jpg NEDI και ως NEDI-NORTH SANDS IMO 6513310.jpg NORTH SANDS πηγη sunderlandships.com

----------


## dionisos

PELOPIDAS EX GALVA IMO 6516087 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1965 στη HIROSHIMA ως HEIWA MARU. GROSS 33619 DW 68914 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1976 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1987
PELOPIDAS - GALVA 6516087.jpg GALVA PELOPIDAS EX HEIWA MARU IMO 6516087.jpg HEIWA MARU

----------


## dionisos

KLELIA EX TAIKOSHAN MARU IMO 5349279 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1963 στο TAMANO GROSS 38964 DW 69533 TONS.Αγοραστηκε το 1975 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1982
KLELIA  IMO 5349279.jpg KLELIA

----------


## dionisos

POLYS EX BOLETTE IMO 6515693 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1965 στο TAMANO GROSS 40284 GROSS 78143 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1976 και το 1982 μετονομαστηκε σε BREEDEN. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1983
POLYS  IMO 6515693.jpg POLYS και ως POLYS EX BOLETTE IMO 6515693.jpg BOLETTE

----------


## dionisos

PANOCEANIC FAME EX MOSLI IMO 6407729 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1964 στο ROTTERDAM GROSS 33260 DW 59991 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1976 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1983
PANOCEANIC FAME - MOSLI IMO 6407729.jpg MOSLI

----------


## dionisos

KITION EX BERGE TASTA IMO 6912334 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1969 στο STAVANGER GROSS 79969 DW 158909 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1984 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1988
KITION EX BERGE TASTA 6912334.jpg BERGE TASTA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

KLELIA EX VASILIKI COLOCOTRONIS IMO 7360875 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1975 στο BREMEN GROSS 185376 DW 392985 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1983 και το 1986 μετονομασθηκε WHITE ROSE. Χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν αποθηκη. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1996
KLELIA-VASILIKI COLOCOTRONIS 7360875.jpg VASILIKI COLOCOTRONIS

----------


## dionisos

BUTTERFLY EX YOSHIDA MARU IMO 6911897 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1969 στο KOBE GROSS 44860 DW 81229 Αγοραστηκε το 1983 και χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν αποθηκη . Πηγε για διαλυση το 1994
BUTTERFLY EX YOSHIDA MARU 6911897.jpg YOSHIDA MARU

----------


## dionisos

LUNA EX NIKKO MARU IMO 6924703 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1969 στο ONOMICHI  GROSS 93547 DW 164629 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1983 και το 1986 μετονομαστηκε ACTIAS. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1988 μετα απο επιθεση που δεχτηκε κατα τον πολεμο IRAN-IRAQ Ως LUNA
.LUNA -PLATRES IMO 6924703.jpg Ως PLATRES

----------


## dionisos

SUPERIOR EX AL RIYADH IMO 7327081 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στην URAGA GROSS 134011 DW 273454 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1983 και το 1986 μετα την επιθεση που δεχτηκε στον Πολεμο IRAN-IRAQ μετονομαστηκε σε SUPER και πηγε για διαλυση το 1987
SUPERIOR - AL RIYADH 7327081.jpg SUPERIOR shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

AVOSET IMO 6612647 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1966 στο ROTTERDAM GROSS 21503 DW 34622 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1983 και πηγε για διαλυση μετα την επιθεση που δεχτηκε στον πολεμο IRAN-IRAQ στις 25/2/1986 

AVOCET - LALIBELLA IMO 6612647.jpg LALIBELLA AVOCET 6612647.jpg AVOCET  IMO 6612647.jpg AVOCET shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

AMETHYST EX AGIP GENEOVA IMO 5418599 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1963 στην ANCONA GROSS 31280 DW 54050 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1983 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1985 μετα απο επιθεση που δεχτηκε στον πολεμο IRAN-IRAQ το 1984 στο αγκυροβολιο του LAVAN ISLAND
AMETHYST IMO 5418599.jpg AMETHYST AMETHYST EX AGIP GENOVA IMO 5418599.jpg AGIP GENOVA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

KYPROS EX SAINT MARCET IMO 7355399 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1974 στην YOKOSHUKA GROSS 122814 DW 277108 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1983 και το 1985 μετονομαστηκε σε PRO για να παει για διαλυση μετα απο επιθεση που δεχτηκε στον πολεμο IRAN IRAQ.
KYPROS IMO 7355399.jpg KYPROSKYPROS EX SAINT MARCET IMO 7355399.jpg SAINT MARCET shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

DOLCE EX TRAJIAN IMO 7235642 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στο GOTHENBURG  GROSS 113778 DW 232980 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1982 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1995.
DOLCE - TRAJIAN  IMO 7235642.jpg ως TRAJIAN shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

STELIOS EX BERGE COMMANDER  IMO 6807644 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1968 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 96747 DW 206198 TONS. Μηχανη 12cyl HITACHI 27600BHPSPEED 15.5 KNOTS.Αγοραστηκε το 1981 και το 1986 μετονομαστηκε STILIKON. Το 1987 χτυπηθηκε στον πολεμο IRAN-IRAQ και ως TOTAL LOSS πηγε για διαλυση το 1988 στην HUANGPUSTELIOS EX BERGE COMMANDER 6807644.jpg ως BERGE COMMANDER shipspotiing

----------


## dionisos

POLYS IMO 7224760 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στη LACIOTAT-FRANCE GROSS 118640 DW 239604 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1982 και τι 1986 μετονομαστηκε σε POLIKON. Χτυπηθηκε το 1987 στον πολεμο IRAN-IRAQ και πηγε για διαλυση το 1991 στο PAKISTAN
POLYS  IMO 7224760.jpg POLYS POLIKON  IMO 7224760.jpg POLIKON shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

LANIA IMO 6813863 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1968 στην ICHIHARA GROSS 81744 DW 139528 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1981 και το 1982 μετονομαστηκε GALERIE. Το 1988 μετονομαστηκε σε SEA LAUREL. Επωληθη το 1990
LANIA  IMO 6813863.jpg LANIA

----------


## dionisos

LARNACA IMO 6806743 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1968 στο ONOMICHI GROSS 22243 DW 39219 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1982 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1992
LARNACA  6806743.jpg LARNACA IMO 6806743.jpg LARNACA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

SUNNY EX STONEGATE IMO 5341411 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1961 στο NEW CASTLE GROSS 12000 DW 19075 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1981 και πηγε για διαλυση τον Μαιο του 87 στην CHITAGONG
SUNNY  IMO 5341411.jpg SUNNY SUNNY EX STONE GATE IMO 5341411.jpg Ως STONE GATE shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> EPIDAVROS EX OZARDA IMO 5267811 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1940 GROSS 6895 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1970 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 23/9/1972 στο KAOHSIUNG
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181191 OZARDA shipspoting


Mε τα σινιάλα της Βritish India.

----------


## dionisos

GALANT EX AMOCO EUROPA IMO 7363413 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1974 στο CADIZ GROSS 116007  DW 232164 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1986 και το 1987 μετονομαστηκε PIVOT. Τον Δεκεμβριο του 1987 χτυπηθηκε κατατην διαρκεια του πολεμου IRAN-IRAQ στα Στενα του HORMOUZ. Μηχανη DIESEL 25364 KW Ταχυτης 15 κομβοι. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 1/9/1996 στο ALANG 
Φωτογραφιες υπαρχουν στο W.W.W. AUKEVISSERS.NL

----------


## dionisos

WORTHY EX DONOVANIA-BELLE DAPHNE EX DAPHNE-ROSE DALIA EX DALIA Τρια αδελφα δεξαμενοπλοια ναυπηγηθηκαν στο MALMO και STAVANGER GROSS 39042-37625-37625 DW 71152-71174-71174 αντιστοιχα. Αγοραστηκαν απο την SHELL το 1985 και πηγαν για διαλυση το 1992 στο ALANG
WORTHY EX DONOVANIA IMO 6611124.jpg DONOVANIA DAPHNE  6608256.jpg DAPHNE ROSE DALLIA  IMO 6621064.jpg ROSE DALIA shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

FILOTHEI EX BERGE SIGVAL IMO 6720767 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1967 στην SAKAI-JAPAN GROSS 54322 DW 102504 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1984 και το 1991 μετονομαστηκε THEO πηγε για διαλυση το 1991
FILOTHEI EX BERGE SIGVAL IMO 6720767.jpg BERGE SIGVAL FILOTHEI - MOBIL WESER IMO 6720767.jpgMOBIL WESER

----------


## dionisos

MARITSA EX BERGE EDDA VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1970 στο STAVANGER GROSS 83168 DW 164702 TONSΑγοραστηκε το 1984 και το 1988 μετονομαστηκε FINESSE Πηγε για διαλυση το 1991
MARITSA IMO 7005114.jpg MARITSA MARITSA EX BERGE EDDA IMO 7005114.jpg BERGE EDDA MARITSA -FINESSE IMO 7005114.jpg FINESSE shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

SPLENDOR EX AGIP ANCONA Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1963 στην ANCONA  GROSS 31289 DW 52703 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1984 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1991
SPLENDOR IMO 5005354.jpg SPLENDOR  shipspotting και ως SPLENDOR EX AGIP ANCONA 5005354.jpgAGIP ANCONA

----------


## dionisos

AGATE EX THORSTAR IMO 6622496 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1966 στην ICHIHARA  GROSS 36521 DW 76084 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1984 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1991
AGATE IMO 6622496.jpg AGATE shipspotingAGATE EX THORSTAR IMO 6622496.jpg THORSTAR fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

EUROLEADER EX MESSIDOR IMO 6917580 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1969 στην LA CIOTAT-FRANCE  GROSS 48054 DW 80759 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1984 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1992
EUROLEADER EX.jpg EUROLEADER

----------


## dionisos

BREEDEN EX LORD STRATHCONA IMO 6702313 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1967 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 41524 DW 72898 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1984 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1992
BREEDEN EX LORD STRATHCONA 6702313.jpg LORD STRATHCONA

----------


## dionisos

LENI EX WORLD MANDATE IMO 7372919 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1975 στο tokyo gross 86401 dw 173715 tons Αγορασθηκε το 1984 και πωληθηκε το 1996 και ονμαστηκε FARNESS 
LENI  IMO 7372919.jpg LENI LENI - WORLD MANDATE IMO 7372919.jpg ως WORLD MANDATE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

ACHIEVEMENT EX WORLD ACHIEVEMENT IMO 7374747 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1975 στο TSU - JAPAN GROSS 18475 DW 262208 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1985 και μετονομαστηκε το 1986 σε ACHIEVE. Χτυπηθηκε στον πολεμο IRAN-IRAQ και πηγε για διαλυση το 1986
ACHIEVEMENT EX WORLD ACHIEVEMENT 7374747.jpg WORLD ACHIEVEMENT

----------


## dionisos

ZEPHYR EX PIERRE POULAIN IMO 6724012 Δεξαμενοπλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1968 στο LA CIOTAT -FRANCEGROSS 48057 DW 75850 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1985 Το 1989 μετα απο φωτια μετονομαστηκε σε EPHY και πηγε για διαλυση το 1990
ZEPHYR  IMO 6724012.jpg ZEPHYR ZEPHYR EX PIERRE POULAIN 6724012.jpg PIERE POULAIN

----------


## dionisos

KLIO EX FRUCTIDOR IMO 6826016 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1968 στο LA CIOTAT-FRANCE.GROSS 40626 DW 81283 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1985 και πωληθηκε το 1990 ονομαζομενο DOMIZA
KLIO  IMO 6826016.jpg KLIO shipspoting KLIO EX FRUCTIDOR IMO 6826016.jpg FRUCTIDOR

----------


## dionisos

SAVVAS II EX DONAX IMO 6615326 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1966  στο BELFAST  GROSS 39695 DW 75472 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1985 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1992 στο ALANG
SAVVAS II  IMO 6615326.jpg SAVVAS II SAVVAS II EX DONAX IMO 6615326.jpg DONAX shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PEDOULAS EX LORD MOUNT STEPHEN IMO 6618304 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1966 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 41520 DW 72682 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1985 καιπηγε γιαδιαλυση το 1992
PEDOULAS  IMO 6618304.jpg PEDOULAS PEDOULAS EX LORD MOUNT STEPHEN IMO 6618304.jpg LORD MOUNT STEPHEN

----------


## dionisos

NEDI I EX CYS ALLIANCE IMO 7371240 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1974 στη FUKUYAMA GROSS 44552 DW 79089 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1985 και πηγε για διαλυση το1995
NEDI I  IMO 7371240.jpg NEDI I  NEDI I EX CYS ALLIANCE IMO 7371240.jpg CYS ALLIANCE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

ZIRCON EX STAMENIS IMO 7024299 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1970 στο TOKYO GROSS 17487 DW 30322 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1985 το 1987 ονμαστηκε PURITY και το 1988 ονμαστηκε MARICOLD. Πωληθηκε το 1993 
ZIRCON EX STAMENIS IMO 7024299.jpg STAMENIS ZIRCON -MESSINIAKI AYGI IMO 7024299.jpg MESSINIAKI AVGI shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ZIRCON EX STAMENIS IMO 7024299 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1970 στο TOKYO GROSS 17487 DW 30322 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1985 το 1987 ονμαστηκε PURITY και το 1988 ονμαστηκε MARICOLD. Πωληθηκε το 1993 
> ZIRCON EX STAMENIS IMO 7024299.jpg STAMENIS ZIRCON -MESSINIAKI AYGI IMO 7024299.jpg MESSINIAKI AVGI shipspoting


Ως MARIGOLD ήταν του Χανδρή.

----------


## npapad

> Ως MARIGOLD ήταν του Χανδρή.


Δεν ήταν του Χανδρή σαν MARIGOLD φίλε Βίκτωρα ! Και εγώ επηρεασμένος από το όνομα (που είναι από αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσε ο Χανδρής) όταν έφτιαχνα τη λίστα το αντιπαρέβαλλα από 3 πηγές για να είμαι σίγουρος. Η πλοιοκτησία δεν άλλαξε, συνέχισε να είναι στην εταιρεία με αυτό το όνομα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν ήταν του Χανδρή σαν MARIGOLD φίλε Βίκτωρα ! Και εγώ επηρεασμένος από το όνομα (που είναι από αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσε ο Χανδρής) όταν έφτιαχνα τη λίστα το αντιπαρέβαλλα από 3 πηγές για να είμαι σίγουρος. Η πλοιοκτησία δεν άλλαξε, συνέχισε να είναι στην εταιρεία με αυτό το όνομα...


Φίλε npapad ήμουν υπερσίγουρος διότι τα ΜΑRIτάδε είναι του Χανδρή κ είχε πάρει από αυτά τα product τα 30άρια του Καραγεώργη,όπως άλλωστε είχε πάρει κ η Εletson.Aλλά αφού το έλεγξες δεν αμφιβάλλω.

----------


## dionisos

BRILLIANT EX CHEMICAL EXPLORER IMO 7121346 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1972 στο TYNESIDE -UK GROSS 16607 DW 29081 ENGINE 6CYL 11600BHP SPEED 15 KNOTS. Αγορασθηκε το 1985 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 24/11/1996στην CHITAGONG
BRILLIANT  IMO 7121346.jpg BRILLIANT BRILLIANT EX CHEMICAL EXPLORER 7121346.jpg CHEMICAL EXPLORER πηγη  tynebuilt ships

----------


## dionisos

ONTARIO EX LUCIGEN IMO 5213729 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγθηκε το 1962 στο MIDDLESBOROUGH GROSS 12392 DW 20527 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 23/2/1988
ONTARIO EX LUCIGEN IMO 5213729.jpg LUCIGEN ONTARIO -NYALA  IMO 5213729.jpg ως NYALA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

HAVEN EX AMOCO MILFORD HAVEN IMO 7304302 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στην SEVILLA GROSS 109700 DW 232164 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986. Το 1988 χτυπηθηκε απο Πυραυλο EXOSET στο RAS AL KHAIMAH. Επισκευαστηκε στην SINGAPORE και στο πρωτο ταξειδι πηρε φωτια και εβυθισθη το 1991
HAVEN IMO 7304302.jpg HAVEN  HAVEN  7304302.jpg HAVEN shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

GLORY EX TOKO MARU VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1970 στην YOKOHAMA GROSS 54134 DW 113256 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1991
GLORY EX TOKO MARU IMO 7024304.jpg TOKO MARU

----------


## dionisos

NOBILITY EX URSHALIM Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1968 στο ROTTERDAM GROSS 15252 DW 25539 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και το 1987 ονομαστηκε EBONY. Πωληθηκε το 1991
NOBILITY EX URSHALIM IMO 6806262.jpg URSHALIM

----------


## dionisos

NOVELTY EX TAKAYAMA MARU VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στην YOKOHAMA GROSS 113675 DW 233399 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1988 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1992.
NOVELTY  7327093.jpg NOVELTY NOVELTY  IMO 7327093.jpg

----------


## dionisos

MERIT I EX HOEGH HOOD IMO 7315911 OBO Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στο SAKAIDE GROSS 128760 DW 244677 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1988 και πωληθηκε το 1990.
MERIT I   IMO 7315911.jpg MERIT I MERIT I EX HOEGH HOOD 7315911.jpg HOEGH HOOD

----------


## dionisos

CHARIOT EX AFRAN ENERGY IMO 7358183 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στο KEELUNG-TAIWAN GROSS 47133 DW 84177 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1988 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1994
CHARIOT EX AFRAN ENERGY 7358183.jpg AFRAN ENERGY CHARIOT - GOLDEN TIGER 7358183.jpg GOLDEN TIGER

----------


## dionisos

ETERNITY IMO 7205271 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1972 στην YOKOHAMA GROSS 129215 DW 258053 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1987 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1992ETERNITY IMO 7205271.jpg ETERNITY shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

VENTURER EX CHEMICAL VENTURER Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1972 στο SOUTH TYNE GROSS 16607 DW 29081 TONS. ENGINE DIESEL 6CYL 11600BHP SPEED 15 KNOTS. Αγοραστηκε το 1986 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 26/9/1996 στο ALANGVENTURER IMO 7208132.jpg VENTURER VENTURER EX CHEMICAL VENTURER 7208132.jpg CHEMICAL VENTURER shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

SAPPHIRE EX IOANNIS COLOCOTRONIS IMO 7360863 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1975 στο BREMEN GROSS 185398 DW 392798 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1986 και πωληθηκε το 1995.
SAPPHIRE EX IOANNIS COLOCOTRONIS 7360863.jpg IOANNIS COLOCOTRONIS SAPPHIRE-JAHRE VENTURE 7360863.jpg SAPPHIRE VENTURE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PROPHESY EX ACMAEA IMO 5001956 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε  το 1959 στο ROTTERDAM GROSS 11841 DW 18380 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1986 το 1987 μετονομαστηκε σε DART και το 1988 σε DELFI. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 30/5/1995 στο ALANG
PROPHESY EX ACMAEA IMO 5001956.jpg ACMAEA  PROPHESY-DELFI IMO 5001956.jpg DELFI shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

MODESTY EX MATADI PALM IMO 7025243 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1970 στο HAVERTON HILL-UK GROSS 8870 DW14001 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και πωληθηκε το 1994 ονομαζομενο LIAN. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 28/11/1995 στο ALANG
MODESTY EX MATADY PALM 7025243.jpg MATADY PALM shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

EMERALD EX AFRAN ZODIAC IMO 7301879 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στην YOKOHAMA GROSS 104150 DW 231430 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1986 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1993 στην ΚΙΝΑ
EMERALD 7301879.jpg EMERALD EMERALD  IMO 7301879.jpg EMERALD shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

POLYANTHUS EX CHEVRON BRUSSELS IMO 7227671 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1972 στο MALMOE GROSS 122811 DW 259355 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1986 και πηγε για διαλυση τον Απριλιο του 1993 στην ΚΙΝΑ
POLYANTHUS  IMO 7227671.jpg POLYANTHUS shipspoting POLYANTHUS EX CHEVRON BRUSSELS 7227671.jpg CHEVRON BRUSSELS

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ONTARIO EX LUCIGEN IMO 5213729 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγθηκε το 1962 στο MIDDLESBOROUGH GROSS 12392 DW 20527 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 23/2/1988
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181326 LUCIGEN Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181327 ως NYALA shipspoting


Ως ΝΥΑLA εδώ το βλέπουμε με τα σινιάλα του Παπαλιού.

----------


## dionisos

MARINERS LEGACY EX PAUL L. FAHRNEY IMO 7035987 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1971 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 118865 DW 268086 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και τον ιδιο χρονο μετονομαστηκε LEGACY και πηγε για διαλυση στις 12/10/1992 στην CHITTAGONG.
LEGACY EX PAUL L FAHRNEY 7035987.jpg PAUL L. FAHRNEY LEGACY EX PAUL L. FAHRNEY IMO 7035987.jpg PAUL L FAHRNEY shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

FELICITY EX ELISABETH MAERSK IMO 6815110 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1968 στην ODENSE GROSS 53334 DW 101977 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 Το 1987 δεχθηκε επιθεση με exoset. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1991
FELICITY EX ELISABETH MAERSK 6815110.jpg ELISABETH MAERSK FELICITY-MAERSK BUSHAN IMO 6815110.jpg MAERSK BUSAN

----------


## dionisos

CYPRUS GLORY EX ANDREA BROVIG IMO 7412769 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1975 στο KOCHI GROSS 17790 DW 32212 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1986 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1992
CYPRUS GLORYN EX ANDREA BROVIG 7412769.jpg ANDREA BROVIG

----------


## dionisos

DIAMOND EX ESSO ANTWERP IMO 6716871 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1967 στο LEIRVIK-NORWAY GROSS 35591 DW 77428 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και το 1987 μετονομαστηκε PRIMAVERA. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 1/4/1992 στην CHITTAGONG
DIAMOND EX ESSO ANTWERP IMO 6716871.jpg ESSO ANTWERP shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> CHARIOT EX AFRAN ENERGY IMO 7358183 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στο KEELUNG-TAIWAN GROSS 47133 DW 84177 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1988 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1994
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181364 AFRAN ENERGY Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181365 GOLDEN TIGER


Στο Ταϊβάν έχτιζαν με γιαπωνέζικα σχέδια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> MODESTY EX MATADI PALM IMO 7025243 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1970 στο HAVERTON HILL-UK GROSS 8870 DW14001 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και πωληθηκε το 1994 ονομαζομενο LIAN. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 28/11/1995 στο ALANG
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181413 MATADY PALM shipspotting


Aρχικά έβαζε φυτικά έλαια,επί Χ"ιωάννου...δεν ξέρω.Το μοναδικό Δ/Ξ της Palm Line.

----------


## Ellinis

> Aρχικά έβαζε φυτικά έλαια,επί Χ"ιωάννου...δεν ξέρω.Το μοναδικό Δ/Ξ της Palm Line.


Είχε και κάτι παλιότερα, οπως τo Opobo Palm, το Makeni Palm και δυο τρια άλλα.

----------


## dionisos

PRETTY EX LOTUS MARU IMO 8014241 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1981 στο IMABARI GROSS 16793 DW 29999 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1992 και την ιδια χρονια μετονομασθη σε DUKE. Μεταφερθηκε το 1993 στην WORLD TANKERS
PRETTY EX LOTUS MARU IMO 8014241.jpg LOTUS MARU shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

KINSHIP EX CHEVRON SUN IMO 7373884 ΔΕξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1977 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 79846 DW 156297 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1993 και την ιδια χρονια μεταφερθηκε στην WORLD TANKERS
KINSHIP- CHEVRON SUN 7373884.jpg CHEVRON SUN shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PROGRESS WIND EX  SERAYA BARU IMO 7717389 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1978 στο HORTEN -NORWAY GROSS 17721 DW 31600 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1992 και το 1996 μεταφερθηκε στην WORLD TANKERS
PROGRESSWIND-WINDSUNRISE 7717389.jpg WIND SUN PROGREESSWIND-SERAYA BARU 7717389.jpg SERAYA BARU shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

ARAB WANDERER EX HELLESPONT GLORY IMO 7377218 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκςε το 1975 στην SAIKAI-JAPAN GROSS 46289 DW 89735 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1993 και την ιδια χρονια μεταβιβαστηκε στην WORLD TANKERS
ARAB WANDERER EX HELLESPONT GLORY 7377218.jpg HELLESPONT GLORY ARAB WANDERER-BP VISION 7377218.jpg BP VISION shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

EMINENCE EX PETER MAERSK IMO 7924463 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1981 στο TOKYO GROSS 27771 DW 47803 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1993 και την ιδια χρονια μεταβιβαστηκε στην WORLD TANKERS
EMINENCE  IMO 7924463.jpg EMINENCE shipspoting EMINENCE EX PETER MAERSK  7924463.jpg PETER MAERSK

----------


## dionisos

BARONESS EX YUYO MARU IMO 7913294 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1980 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 50108 DW 81957 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1993 και την ιδια χρονια μεταβιβαστηκε στην WORLD TANKERS
BARONESS EX YUYO MARU 7913294.jpg YUYO MARU

----------


## dionisos

ZEAL IMO 8028589 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1983 στο MARINA DI CARRARA GROSS 16757 DW 29937 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1994 και μεταβιβαστηκε το 1996 στην WORLD TANKERS
ZEAL   IMO 8028589.jpg ZEAL ZEAL - EULOTA  IMO 8028589.jpg EULOTA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

CLARITY EX DALANGER IMO 8014394 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1982 στο USUKI GROSS 16937 DW 29912 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1996 και την ιδια χρονια μεταβιβαστηκε στην WORLD TANKERS
CLARITY EX DALANGER IMO 8014394.jpg DALANGER CLARITY - PETROBULK RANGER 8014394.jpg PETROBULK CARRIER

----------


## dionisos

LORD EX LOS ANGELES GETTY IMO 7376719 VLCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1974 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 101416 DW 227305 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1992 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 16/2/1995 στην CHITAGONG
LORD EX LOS ANGELES GETTY 7376719.jpg LOS ANGELES GETTY

----------


## dionisos

LEADERSHIP EX TEXACO HANOVER IMO 6818655 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1968 στην ICHIHARA GROSS 53075 DW 99590 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1988 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1992
LEADERSHIP -TEXACO HANOVER 6818655.jpg TEXACO HANOVER

----------


## dionisos

SKYLINE EX MOBIL ENGINEER  IMO 7310234 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στο HAUGESUND-NORWAY GROSS 17466 DW 32590 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1988 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1994
SKYLINE EX MOBIL ENGINEER 7310234.jpg MOBIL ENGINEER

----------


## dionisos

PELOPIDAS V EX GOHRYUSAN MARU IMO 7112694 ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1971 στην ICHIHARA GROSS 104196 DW 227401 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1988 και μεταβιβαστηκε το 1996 στην WORLD TANKERS
PELOPIDAS V EX GOHRYUSAN MARU 7112694.jpg GOHRYUSAN MARU

----------


## dionisos

PLATINUM EX FAIRFIELD SUNRISE IMO 7381489 ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1976 στο ULSAN-KOREA GROSS 115416 DW 233362 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1988 και μεταβιβαστηκε το 1996 στην WORLD TANKERS
PLATINUM EX FAIRFIELD SUNRISE 7381489.jpg FAIRFIELD SUNRISE

----------


## dionisos

CROWN EX SHOHO MARU IMO 7419523 ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1976 στο TOKYO GROSS 86129 DW 173847 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1988 και το 1996 μετονομαστηκε LARVIC και μεταβιβαστηκε στην WORLD TANKERS
CROWN  IMO 7419523.jpg CROWN

----------


## dionisos

SUPERNAL EX JUKO MARU IMO 7013525 ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκςε το 1970 στο SAKAIDE GROSS 110217 DW 226949 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1988 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1997
SUPERNAL  IMO 7013525.jpg SUPERNAL

----------


## dionisos

WISDOM EX NICHIO MARU IMO 7205386 ULCC Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1972 στην SAKAI GROSS 105293 DW 238436 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1989 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1992
WISDOM  IMO 7205386.jpg WISDOM shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

MORANDO EX MOBIL AUSTRALIS  IMO 7119630 Δεξαμενοπλοιο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1972 στην WHYALLA-AUSTRALIA GROSS 15519 DW 27070 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1991 και πωληθηκε το 1994
MORANDO EX MOBIL AUSTRALIS 7119630.jpg MOBIL AUSTRALIS shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1936 στο PALLION-UK GROSS 4974. Αγοραστηκε το 1968 και το 1970 μεταβιβαστηκε στην ALASSIA. 
PELOPIDAS 2 IMO 5339468.jpg ως OSTBRIS πηγη coasters-remembered.net

----------


## dionisos

Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το1944 στην GLASKOW-SCOTLAND GROSS 8398 Αγοραστηκε το 1969 και πηγε για διαλυση στις 2/2/1973 στο KAOHSIUNG
MERRYLAND  5148663.jpg MERRYLAND shipspoting

----------

